# Can't boot up, only in Safe mode



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

I can't boot in Normal Mode, but can in Safe Mode. It freezes up upon the Win98 boot up screen after about 1 minute (the little blue "wave bar" at the bottom stops...for good). Can't even do a Ctrl Alt Del here, have to Reset or Turn off Power. Please help.

Some more info:
Win98SE
AMD Athlon 1000 MHz
512 MB PC133 RAM

On Win98SE Safe Mode Control Panel:
Device Manager = all are ok.
Performance = 83% free
File System = Drives are using MS DOS Compatibility
Virtual Memory = MS DOS Compatibility Mode
Disk Compression = Not installed
PC Cards (PCMCIA) = No PC Card Sockets Installed

The problem all started while the computer was on and running normally. Had a few Internet Explorer windows open, and some MS Word and Excel windows, all minimized. I left and came back, everything was frozen, no mouse pointer, just a frozen screen. Had to do a power off cold boot.

In Safe Mode, I did a basic scan disk on all the hard drives, with no resulting errors. I also did defragmentation of all hard drives here.

PLEASE HELP SOON. Because of this, I'm using a library computer to do some of my stuff, thus it may not be an immediate reply from me if you need additional information. Thanks.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Do a scanreg /restore from the c prompt.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

try a system restore
at the c prompt not in windows
type scanreg /restore note the space between the G and /
enter
chose a date prior to the problem starting
click restore

edit
motherboard it took me that long to type my responce


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

Ok. I'll give that a shot. What about the following?

scanreg /fix

Should I try this first?

Also, at the C prompt, do I choose this within Safe Mode (opening an MS DOS window), at the F8 boot prompt (that asks whether you want Normal, Safe, C prompt, etc.) or a boot floppy (MS DOS)? Or does it matter???


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

never used scanreg /fix how is it differant from /restore if that not obvious.
I'd rather restore a working reg than try an repair a corrupt one


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes you can do either if you wish as aech should do the same thing if the previous registry was intact.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q306615

Try: C:\>scanreg /fix /opt , to repair and optimise the registry.

and: C:\>scanreg /restore , to restore to a earlier good registry saved automatically by:

C:\Windows\scanregw.exe /autorun , provided that this IS checked in msconfig.


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

I hope I didn't mess things up. I'm here again at the public library.

Firstly, it appears that SCANREG doesn't work in a dos window within Win98SE Safe Mode. Rebooting and F8 out, I did a Command Prompt Safe Mode and ran SCANREG /RESTORE. I chose the latest one that was marked as "STARTED".

It seemed to work and I got into Win98SE as Normal and was using some programs. Suddenly the computer rebooted all by itself (no prompt, just a black screen and the BIOS check at bootup). The same "freeze ups" happened again.

Doing SCANREG /RESTORE again I saw that the number of "started" registries were greatly reduced, with most marked as "not started". I tried it again with a "started" file, with it stating that the registry was restored successfully. However upon reboot, the same thing happened. Now SCANREG /RESTORE just has one file that is marked "Started", which is the one that happened yesterday (the faulty one where the computer rebooted itself unusually).

I then tried a SCANREG /FIX (I had to do this at reboot, F8, then Command Prompt without Safe Mode in order for it to work. Command Prompt with Safe Mode gave some MSDEX sort of error message when trying to run SCANREG /FIX).

This /FIX command spent some time on the SYSTEM.DAT file, stating that it was "Rebuilding System Registry". However ultimately, the same problem still occurs.

I haven't yet tried Chattan's advice on also incorporating /opt. I'm not sure what you mean Chattan by the second part of your message. Are you saying that /RESTORE should not have been used unless a check was made with MSCONFIG?

Should I manually run the program C:\Windows\scanregw.exe /autorun at a command prompt? What should I do with MSCONFIG?

BTW Chattan, the computer doesn't force itself into starting into Safe Mode as the link you provided described. It gives me the option of starting in many modes upon startup, but in Normal Mode it always freezes when it tries to continue the bootup. It will only start in Safe Mode (by my choosing), and of course the command prompt modes.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

When it gets to that screen on which it freezes you can usually see what is going on behind it by pressing the esc key. Usually this is about the time anything in autoexec.bat which is set to run, does its thing: like antivirus scans, which are a common cause of the problem.

In Safe Mode you can run *msconfig* and do "clean boot" troubleshooting. Check out autoexec.bat first by seeing what you have there and disabling them for test purposes. You can do the same with the startup tab stuff and try to isolate any problem.

There's a chance it might be the video drivers. To troubleshoot those, click on the Advanced tab in msconfig and choose the standard VGA 640 mode for a test.

If you need more detailed instructions, let me know. Msconfig is the System Configuration utility it is is absolutely safe for reworking and troubleshooting your startup profile. Anything you do is easily reversable.

And you can also choose "step by step confirmation" from the boot menu options as another troubleshooting mode.

While you've got internet access, you should also review this article and its included links:

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/Q150/5/16.asp&NoWebContent=1


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

I agree with Rollin' Rog, the problem sounds as though it is in the System Configuration Utility, perhaps too much running at startup. Click on the STARTUP TAB in MSCONFIG and un-check things you don't need to run when you start your computer. Then click APPLY and OK, then YES to re-start your computer.


----------



## EmXtrix (Jun 16, 2003)

Try reducing startup applications through msconfic like some people mentioned. Keep an eye out for spyware. I finished fixing a computer for a client the other night who had one *specific* spyware that kept freezing his computer.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

OK, this is going to take some doing since the only other computer you have access to is a library computer. It would be better if you had access to a friends computer.

I would suggest that you go to http://lurkhere.com/~nicefiles and download HiJackThis to that computer. Then, still on that computer, use Winzip to unzip it to a floppy diskette. The latest HiJackThis is version 1.95, unzipped it should fit on a floppy. Take the floppy to your PC and copy it to your HD and run it (or run it from the floppy) by hitting the SCAN button. When it's done the "Scan" button changes to "Save Log". Save the log file it creates (it should open in Notepad at that point). Copy that log file to a floppy and then back to the other computer and paste the results in your next post.

I hope that the library computer has Winzip on it or will at least let you download and install it so you can unzip HiJackThis. Winzip can be found at http://winzip.com. Understandably, some libraries get very touchy about what you can d/l and install on their computers. Some larger libraries have a tech person on staff and you may ask for their help if you cant unzip the file.

With any luck someone may be able to spot something in your HiJackThis log file.
Also, to save trips to the library, you may want to copy the contents of your autoexec.bat and config.sys files into a Notepad text file and post that also.


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

I've seen folks from TSG to neighborhood friends think they are in safe mode but actually are not. Does your monitor display the words safe mode in the four corners?


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

At the library again. I appreciate your feedback and your patience, as I need to commute back and forth from the library to test your ideas on my computer and then report back to you. I will appreciate you staying with me on this. I saw your posts (thanks) and will try a few more of your ideas. Just wanted to update you on the progress.

In the Safe Mode and going into the Microsoft System Info program (Programs/Accessories/etc...), the System File Checker and the Registry Checker both came back as being OK.

Also as suggested, I did and ESC to show the text behind the Windows bootup logo screen. Actually I also did a step-by-step option (this option is also given when doing F8 or CTRL at bootup) which gives each line in AUTOEXEC and other startup programs. I'm sure you're aware of this already. The results follow:

All seems to boot up correctly, with me choosing Y/enter at each option. The Norton AntiVirus does it thing, seems to be ok. WIN then loads (I do believe that AUTOEXEC.BAT is finished by now, because all of the SET PATH, REM, and other commands went by). On "Load all Windows drivers" yes is chosen. Then a series list of virtual device drivers are confirmed, mostly VXD files (a couple *.386 files I think too). The last two that come up are ...

MRTRATE.VXD? Yes
msmouse.vxd? Yes

after confirming msmouse.vxd, the screen remains still and the HDD runs for a bit (about 10-20 seconds) and then everything stops. This appears to be the same stopping point in all earlier situations too.

I followed the "Troubleshooting Win98 Startup Problems" (MS Knowledge Base 188867) http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;188867
In this, I ran MSCONFIG and tried all Boot A, B, & C options as instructed within the "Win98 Starts in Safe Mode) subsection. None worked. Also as mentioned above, the System File Checker revealed no errors. It then says to "Troubleshoot Protected-Mode Driver Problems".

In this "Protected Mode Driver" section, I ran MSCONFIG and under General clicked Advanced. I put a check-mark into one setting and clicked ok, which the computer then requested a reboot to have the new settings take place. The same problem occurred. This happened to each of the settings (I unchecked the previous one and checked the next one), including one that limited the video to standard VGA 640 as Rollin Rog mentioned above.

Further within the 188867 Knowledge Base document, it mentions to disable devices within the System/Device Manager. I didn't do this yet, because I think the problem was something else.

Within Safe Mode I could still use many of the normal programs. I tried to call into the Internet, but the computer stated that a modem wasn't attached. I saw within the Device Manager that there was indeed attached (still as was before), so I deleted the modem devices in Device Manager, possibly thinking that the modem drivers were corrupted. The same problem still occurs.


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

I didn't yet do any "Clean Boot" troubleshooting, as the Knowledge Base Article 192926 looks quite complicated. Should I do the stuff in this KB Article too?

Walkeriam suggested that too many things were starting up initially and how to "un-check things you don't need to run when you start your computer". I haven't done this yet, but could it really be the problem? The computer ran ok before with all the startup programs running.

I'm unsure of how to check for spyware as EmXtrix suggested.

On the Safe Mode question, yes Safe Mode appears in each corner and a popup window also notifies me at the beginning of using Windows that I'm in Safe Mode.

NiteHawk, I'll do that with HiJackThis. Is this a spyware detector that EmXtrix suggested? Unfortunately I need a floppy, not sure if the library could loan me one. Else it's back home to get the floppy, then to the library to download EmXtrix, then back home to run the software, then back to the Library to report the results to you.

Sorry about this. Appreciate your patience and checking back to see if I posted yet and the ultimate resolution to this problem. Thanks so much.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you have a NIC (network interface card), that would be one of the first candidates to disable thrugh the Device Manager.

The fact that it hangs after msmouse does not really narrow the problem too much, but it may well be hardware.

The fact that you see mrtrate.vxd there suggests you have Quicken installed (that is what is usually associated with), possibly there is a conflict there and you might want to uninstall Quicken if you can't find a culprit device to blame.

I would also disconnect any attached usb devices from the system, such as a printer or scanner.

Found this in a quick Google search, you might want to give it a read for ideas:

http://www.nocrash.com/ncbbs/msgs/2814.shtml

Have you tried doing the scanreg /restore from a DOS prompt?

By the way, it might also help to choose a "logged boot" from the boot menu. Then find and open the file bootlog.txt (c:\bootlog.txt) and see where the system leaves off and failed loads are indicated.


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

I don't have a NIC (I think). I'm not on a network.

MRTRATE.VXD is just the driver that came up before msmouse. There were many more before MRTRATE.VXD that came up. I can try writing them all down as they come on the screen. I only started with MRTRATE.VXD for the sake of writing space.

I did physically detach all my USB devices. Should I remove them in Device Manager? It may take me an hour or two to go back home to run the program suggested by NiteHawk.

On SCANREG /RESTORE, within my 07-23-2003 10:04 AM posting I mentioned how this worked initially, but then it went back to the same problem.

BTW, I also replaced the msmouse.vxd file with another copy I had. Same problem.

The link you provided http://www.nocrash.com/ncbbs/msgs/2814.shtml talks about a Bootlog Analyzer from http://www.vision4.dial.pipex.com Unfortunately, this Vision4 website doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It really shouldn't be necessary to actually remove anything from the device manager, instead put a check in "disable in this hardware profile"

Also do a "logged boot", then open the bootlog.txt file in c:\>

You can ignore the "normal" failures:

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q127/9/70.asp

More ideas here, not too many successes:

http://groups.google.com/groups?q=windows+hangs+msmouse.vxd&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=utf-8&sa=N&tab=wg

The fact that you can start in Safe Mode but NOT with all startup programs disabled, suggests a hardware conflict. So in theory you should be able to find it by disabling devices through the Device Manager.

When you tried the Advanced options in Msconfig, did you try a check in "force compatibility mode"?

And yes you should try the Clean Boot troubleshooting, it's not as daunting as it looks; especially pay attention to any advice concerning disabling hardware.

I'm surprised the "force compatibilty mode" didn't work, if this is a hardware problem; If disabling devices in the Device Manager does not lead to a solution I would also try to reload the BIOS defaults.

To do this, watch the very FIRST information displayed on a boot screen to see what key to press to enter BIOS/CMOS setup.

Look for an option to reload setup defaults, and try that.


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

Someone also suggested at that website to "set the PnP OS to YES in the BIOS". Should I try this?

I'll try that Logged Boot.

I don't think Safe Mode starts any of the Startup Programs in Normal Mode. Normal Mode won't start under any circumstance right now, no matter if all Startup Programs are disabled (Boot C), if AUTOEXEC.BAT and SONFIG.SYS are disabled (Boot B), or SYSTEM.INI or WIN.INI are disabled (Boot A). These three boot trials were mentioned earlier in KB Article 188867.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'd try reloading the setup defaults first; if that doesn't work, then try the PnP option; it would normally be set to YES anyway, but you can try toggling it. It determines whether the BIOS or the Operating system sets up the IRQ assignments for PnP devices.


----------



## EmXtrix (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by amaul:_
> *I didn't yet do any "Clean Boot" troubleshooting, as the Knowledge Base Article 192926 looks quite complicated. Should I do the stuff in this KB Article too?
> 
> Walkeriam suggested that too many things were starting up initially and how to "un-check things you don't need to run when you start your computer". I haven't done this yet, but could it really be the problem? The computer ran ok before with all the startup programs running.
> ...


Hey there, sorry for my delayed reply. No, HiJack this checks for all open system processes at the time you scan. Spyware scans your entire computer for specific spyware trash that might be hidden in there. A fantastic spyware tool is Spyboth: Search and Destroy, which is available for free off www.downloads.com


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

I'm not sure what to write here, except that now things seem to be working. I came back from the library and there was my computer running ok in normal mode. The last thing I remember doing was deleting the two things in Device Manager that referenced the modem (referrenced four of my messages ago at the bottom) and then rebooting. During the reboot process here, I left and went to the library.

I also said some traditional prayers during this time, so possibly was it divine intervention?  

I don't know what else to do here. I have the HiJackThis program up and running and it shows a list of many files within the scan. It says that I can save a log to show to others. Should I do this here?

Could this be a sleeping problem that could spring up anytime? I'd like to do whatever possible now while I can use the computer to prevent a possible future problem.

I'm now using my home computer through my dial up service. Apparently the deletion of the modem within Safe Mode didn't take effect in Normal Mode or it automatically added the drivers upon bootup when I was away going to the library.

Again, if you can help me (through any scans or whatever) so that any potential computer problem is minimized, I'd appreciate it. Call it prevention medicine.


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 4:19:52 PM, on 7/24/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\MINILOG.EXE
D:\PROGRAM FILES\EXECUTIVE SOFTWARE\DISKEEPERLITE\DKSERVICE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATICWD32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATITASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
D:\PROGRAM FILES\TEXTBRIDGE PRO 8.0\BIN\INSTANTACCESS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LXSUPMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\POPROXY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE
D:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZONEALARM.EXE
C:\ATI\ATIDESK\ATISCHED.EXE
D:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\OSA.EXE
D:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET CALL MANAGER\ICM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
D:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
D:\PROGRAM FILES\QUALCOMM\EUDORA\EUDORA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EFAX\DLLCMD32.EXE
D:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE10\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EFAX\HOTTRAY.EXE
D:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE10\MSOFFICE.EXE
D:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE10\WINWORD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\RNATHCHK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\DISASTEROIDS3D.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
D:\PROGRAM FILES\BMCENTRAL\BMCLIENT.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title=www.Copper.net $9.95/mo. Commercial-Free Internet Access
N2 - Netscape 6: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://home.netscape.com/"); (C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\hjmurhh5.slt\prefs.js)
N2 - Netscape 6: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CPROGRAM%20FILES%5CNETSCAPE%5CNETSCAPE%206%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_02.src"); (C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\hjmurhh5.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - D:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: My Search BHO - {014DA6C1-189F-421a-88CD-07CFE51CFF10} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYSEARCH\BAR\1.BIN\S4BAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: My &Search Bar - {014DA6C9-189F-421a-88CD-07CFE51CFF10} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYSEARCH\BAR\1.BIN\S4BAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiCwd32] Aticwd32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiKey] Atitask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiQiPcl] AtiQiPcl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BookmarkCentral] D:\PROGRA~1\BMCENT~1\BMLauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstantAccess] d:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegisterDropHandler] d:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] Lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexmarkPrinTray] PrinTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXSUPMON] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LXSUPMON.EXE RUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton eMail Protect] C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\POPROXY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [HC Reminder] hc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RegisterDropHandler] d:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MiniLog] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\MINILOG.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [DkService] D:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE 1
O4 - Startup: ATISched.lnk = C:\ATI\ATIDESK\atisched.exe
O4 - Startup: Office Startup.lnk = D:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: Internet Call Manager.LNK = D:\Program Files\Internet Call Manager\ICM.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = D:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: Shortcut to Earthlink.lnk = ?
O4 - Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = D:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Startup: Eudora.lnk = D:\Program Files\Qualcomm\Eudora\Eudora.exe
O4 - Startup: Live Menu.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\efax\Dllcmd32.exe
O4 - Startup: Launch Microsoft Outlook.lnk = D:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OUTLOOK.EXE
O4 - Startup: eFax.com Tray Menu.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\efax\HotTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm.lnk = D:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://D:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {0246ECA8-996F-11D1-BE2F-00A0C9037DFE} (TDServer Control) - http://www.bitstream.com/wfplayer/tdserver.cab
O16 - DPF: {6FB9FE59-7D3B-483D-9909-C870BE5AFA1F} (DiskHealth Class) - http://www.execsoft.com/consumer/fau/diskhealth.cab
O16 - DPF: {9DBAFCCF-592F-FFFF-FFFF-00608CEC297C} - http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/minibuginstaller.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37665.168587963
O16 - DPF: {597C45C2-2D39-11D5-8D53-0050048383FE} (OPUCatalog Class) - http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B96D5CC-C5B5-49A5-A69D-CC0A30F9028C} (MiniBugTransporterX Class) - http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/MiniBugTransporter.cab?rand=20034617
O16 - DPF: {05CE4481-8015-11D3-9811-C4DA9F000000} - http://www.topmoxie.com/external/builds/b010216/moxie.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

More good news. I was able to get the Boot Log Analyzer at http://www.vision4.dial.pipex.com/ to come up and download. The following are the results.

BTW, I'm downloading now SpyBot S&D per EmXtrix's last post. I'll let you know how this goes. BTW 2: There were quite a few 25% bad reviews of SpyBot. Is this thing safe???

TIME | DURATION | EVENT

15:34:07 2.50 Loading Device = C:\IDECDROM\IDECDROM.SYS
15:34:09 1.17 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\IFSHLP.SYS
15:34:10 19.11 C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVDX.EXE[000F64B7] starting
15:34:29 15.22 C:\VIAUDIO\VIAUDIO.COM[000F6610] starting
15:34:44 0.00 LoadFailed = ndis2sup.vxd
15:34:44 1.00 Loading Vxd = C:\WINDOWS\system\VMM32\IOS.VXD
15:34:45 0.94 Loading Vxd = C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANTEC\SYMEVNT.386
15:34:46 0.39 DEVICEINIT = NTKERN
15:34:46 0.67 Loading PNP drivers of Processor support (ROOT\PROCESSOR_UPDATE\0000)
15:34:49 0.44 Started SUP2750 PCI Modem Enumerator (PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08\BUS_00&DEV_0D&FUNC_00)
15:34:49 0.00 Dynamic load failed : [000F6780] File not found
15:34:51 0.89 Starting PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port (ACPI\*PNP0F13\0)
15:34:53 0.56 Initing esdi_506.pdr
15:34:53 1.61 Initing esdi_506.pdr
15:34:55 0.50 Init Success esdi_506.pdr
15:34:56 0.00 INITCOMPLETEFAILED = SDVXD
15:34:56 0.28 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\serial.vxd
15:34:57 2.56 INITCOMPLETE = NAVAP
15:35:00 1.39 Dynamic load success C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20030507.004\NAVENG.VXD
15:35:01 9.89 InitDone = TSRQuery (time estimated)
15:35:11 0.33 Enumerating Standard Floppy Disk Controller (ACPI\*PNP0700\0)
15:35:11 1.06 Enumerated Standard Floppy Disk Controller (ACPI\*PNP0700\0)
15:35:12 0.56 Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
15:35:13 14.94 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020A
15:35:28 0.50 Loading PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A1
15:35:29 36.61 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD15
15:36:05 168.06 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020A
15:38:54 2322.83 InitDone = Display Resources (time estimated)
16:17:37 2.11 Started Microsoft Family Logon (NETWORK\FAMILY\0000)
16:17:39 2.00 Started Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0000)
16:17:41 2.11 Started Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0000)
16:17:43 0.44 Enumerated Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0000)
16:17:43 62.06 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020A
16:18:46 304.89 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD15
16:23:50 1211.56 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020A


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Glad to see you back. If you actually removed the modem, then Windows must have redetected it and reinstalled drivers for it automatically. You were fortunate it was able to find them, that is not always the case.

There is one long delay in the Bootlog which I can't explain for "Display". Also I see you are using "family logon" and Client for Microsoft Networks; You might need the latter for the "internet call manager" if you are using that; but if you are the only User Profile on the machine, you would do better to use "windows logon" rather than "family logon". The change can be made from the Networking applet in the Control panel.

The HijackThis scanlog shows a Search hijacker, and you should check and "fix" these two entries, with IE closed:

O2 - BHO: My Search BHO - {014DA6C1-189F-421a-88CD-07CFE51CFF10} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYSEARCH\BAR\1.BIN\S4BAR.DLL

O3 - Toolbar: My &Search Bar - {014DA6C9-189F-421a-88CD-07CFE51CFF10} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYSEARCH\BAR\1.BIN\S4BAR.DLL

I can't tell whether your Netscape preferences have been altered, but if the Netscape search features have changed from something you configured, you can correct that to with HijackThis by restoring a default.

The most serious thing I think you need to address is the sheer number of programs starting up there.

I don't have time right now to go through all those individually, but I would suggest you review each "exe" you see in the 04 HijackThis list against the information you see on this link and decide whether you really need them starting up.

http://www.lafn.org/webconnect/mentor/startup/PENINDEX.HTM

http://www2.whidbey.com/djdenham/index.htm

Do not use HijackThis to remove legitimate entries, instead run *msconfig* and uncheck them under the startup tab. You can evaluate the differences that way.

I would also recommend you install, UPDATE, and run Spybot following the directions here:

http://tomcoyote.org/SPYBOT/


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

You have already passed by my earlier post, but i wonder if it is hanging on a damaged .wav file The Windows Start-Up music, the name of which I don't remember. 

I have deleted this in DOS once upon a time and fixed the start-up hang.


----------



## amthmi (Mar 23, 2002)

Have hijackthis fix this also
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com

In msconfig startups you don't need running are
1- DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
From Executive Software's Diskeeper defragmenting utility - a
replacement for Windows ScanDisk. Used to schedule
defragmenting on a regular basis and not required if you do so
manually on a regular basis

2 - OSA.EXE
Resource hog that launches common MS Office components to help
speed up the launch of Office programs. Osa9.exe is the Office 2000
equivalent. Some users claim there's no difference with or without it
but it isn't required anyway

3 -WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
Added with WinZip version 8.1. "The new WinZip Quick Pick
taskbar tray icon gives you instant access to WinZip and your Zip
files. Just left click the icon to open WinZip, or right click it to
instantly reopen recently used Zip files, access your Favorite Zip
Folders, open WinZip Help, or start WinZip itself.". You can
right-click and close it - choosing to not re-load it at start-up

4 - HotTray.exe
eFax Messenger Tray Menu system tray icon for eFax Messenger Plus.
Available via Start -> Programs.

5 - (This is your call) RegisterDropHandler (REGIST~1.EXE)
Part of the OCR software TextBridge Pro 9.0 (and possibly earlier
versions). Typically used with imaging devices such as scanners
and digital cameras for creating text documents from images. This
item will probably be displayed twice and will re-instate itself
whenever you start the main program so leave it - once started it
frees the memory it used. 
Note that you don't have to uninstall TextBridge for this fix to work and
the program works fine afterwards. Not used on later versions of
the software. 
Its purpose and an explanation of how to
correct a problem it creates for "Send To" can be found here. 
http://www.nvdi.com/whertra/w950812.htm

6 - HC Reminder hc.exe
For Compaq PC's. Help Compiler, crunches help database, will run
without being in startup when needed.

7 - Weather ( weather.exe )
Weatherbug provides current outdoor temperature in the System
Tray, also wheather alerts. Available via Start -> Programs

8 - TkBellExe ( realsched.exe" -osboot )
Info - http://www.mikescomputerinfo.com/TkBellExe.htm

9 - QuickTime Task ( QTTASK.EXE )
System Tray access to Apple's "Quick Time" viewer from version 5 onwards

10 - Taskmon ( your call since you seem to use DiskeeperLite)

Don't know what Bookmark Central does. 
I of course don't know how you use your pc so you don't
have to make these changes but they will help your pc run
a little smoother if they are disabled at startup.
(imho of course )


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

PLEASE READ #5 BELOW.

I followed the suggestions in amthmi's last post, having HiJackThis take care of free.aol.com and MSCONFIG disabling the 10 programs noted within the post at startup.

On Chattan's last post, there doesn't seem to be any problems with the startup WAV file. Sounds fine.

The following is in response to Rollin' Rog's last post.
. 1. Maybe we could figure out the long delay in Bootlog, as it may be a symptom of the overall illness.
. 2. I just changed to "windows logon" from "family logon" in the Control Panel Networking applet. I assume this toggle was all that was necessary. Seems to work/bootup the same now as before.
. 3. I made those two changes you suggested within HiJackThis as well as the change suggested by amthmi. I'm not sure what you mean referring to Netscape.
. 4. I did reduce the number of startup files in MSCONFIG as per amthmi's last suggestions. I still need to explore those two links you provided on checking EXEs. As I mentioned, I made some changes and could provide you an updated list (logfile of HiJackThis as well as an update of Boot Log Analyzer).
. 5. I installed, UPDATED, and ran Spybot and got quite a few (80) hits, most of which (55) had checkmarks for Spybot to tackle. Spybot doesn't seem to be able to create an output file of these findings, so I did a screen capture which I'll try to paste or attach (GIF or JPG) here.
. I could just let Spybot do its job here, but I saw quite a few bad reviews (25% of all). I wanted to get some input from you guys before proceeding to the next Spybot step.

PS, in checking the Performance: System Resources, it always seems to be between 50 to 55% free in Normal Mode. My initial post here had all the specifics about the computer hardware. The 83% free at my initial post was higher I guess because the computer was running in Safe Mode. Can we get this Normal Mode System Resources Performance to a higher level? I usually see "well behaving" computers running at 75% or greater.


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

SPYBOT Screen Capture. Spybot.gif


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Spybot is a regular part of our medicine here, so you can be sure that we consider it as safe and effective a program to use as there is.

I would select ALL the Spybot entries targeted in that gif INCLUDING the mysearch ones which it has not pre checked.


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

Okie Dokie. Will do. That Ebates is a real dork. I get spammed by them all the time. I didn't know that they still had spy connections to me.

BTW, I think I did have some modem problems. Could this have also caused some of the problems? The same crap happened to me tonight as earlier last week. I did the SCANREG /RESTORE and all as before and still the same problems. I removed within the control panel the modem, and then at least the computer reboots to Normal Mode.

But then when either calling out or performing a diagnosis on the modem, I'd get a blue error screen. I installed a new modem and thus far everything seems to be working. Yawn!


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

If you did a scanreg /restore after using Spybot, please re-run SpyBot. Spybot not only cleans out those files, it also removes the reg entries. If you run a Scanreg /restore, you just put them back in. OUCH!!


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

Ok did it. What about the ones labeled "Minibug"? I generally don't like bugs. Should I do anything else here or printout any reports (HiJackThis logfile or Boot Log Analyzer)?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes, have SpyBot remove minibug also.

BTW, I just got back from Columbus. I was visiting my sister and brother-in-law over the weekend. We could have done some one on one cleaning. lol


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

It seems to ok again. I still can't really put my finger on why it pooped out. Possible modem problem? I greatly reduced the number of programs at startup, which I think helped a great deal.

I'm running now at 29% free system resources. Doesn't sound that good. Also my replaced modem is crawling like a snail. Should I just post this "new" modem problem here, or start a new thread?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Run and post an updated copy of your HJT log since you have done scanreg /restore and a few other things. Let's see where we stand now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

I use ALL of these freeware programs on my own system to try to keep all of the of this "Net-junk" off, which may give you an idea of the sheer scale of the problem!

AdAware 6.0 http://www.networkingfiles.com/Cookie/adaware.htm
BHO DEMON http://www.spywareinfo.com/downloads/bhod
CODESTUFF STARTER http://www.softnews.ro/public/cat/12/2/12-2-79.shtml
DELINDEX EN http://www.burzurq.com/forum/delindex.html
DK LITE http://www1.execsoft.com/dklite.exe DIRECT DOWNLOAD 12.1Mb
EmpTemp http://www.danish-shareware.dk/soft/emptemp
ERASER http://www.tolvanen.com/eraser
KAZAABEGONE http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=3446
QuickCleanUpBootDisk http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/win98/r1056381292
REGISTRY CLEANER REGCLEANER 4.3
SPYBOT S&D http://beam.to/spybotsd
INSTALL VIEW http://beam.to/spybotsd http://tomcoyote.org/SPYBOT
DOWNLOAD http://studserver.uni-dortmund.de/~.../spybotsd12.exe
SpywareBlaster http://www.wilderssecurity.net/spywareblaster.html
TROJAN SCAN http://www.trojanscan.com ON-LINE SCANNER

TREND MICRO HOUSECALL ON-LINE VIRUS SCAN http://housecall.antivirus.com/pc_housecall
TREND MICRO SYSTEM CLEANER http://www.trendmicro.com/download/tsc.asp


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

Ok. Here'll come another copy of HiJackThis. But before that, more of a description.

All of the advice I think was covered below. However the only time I was able to get the computer running stably in Normal Mode was when I deleted the modem (within Control Panel) in Safe Mode.

In Normal Mode, I was getting errors in performing the diagnostic check on the modem (Diamond SupraMax 56i PCI), so I thought there was a problem with it. I replaced it with a "generic" Best Data 56HP92-PCT. All seems to work now, except for the speed.

Before all of these problems, I was getting connected at around 42K-49K. Afterwards, I was getting on at around 12K-30K (lots of 24-28K's). Before my ICM (Internet Call Manager) would download messages at around 19KB/sec. Afterwards, it was 0.6KB/sec.

My current logon surprised me. Modem connected at 46,666 bps. Thought things were back to normal. But ICM is downloading messages at 0.9KB/sec.

Another indicator of problems. The little network icon that shows at the bottom right corner after modem login, the one that has two little computer screens, lights up (seldomly) in a "flash" like manner instead of remaining constantly lit during a download process.


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 11:57:46 AM, on 8/4/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\MINILOG.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATICWD32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATITASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
D:\PROGRAM FILES\TEXTBRIDGE PRO 8.0\BIN\INSTANTACCESS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LXSUPMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\POPROXY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ptsnoop.exe
D:\PROGRAM FILES\ZONE LABS\ZONEALARM\ZONEALARM.EXE
D:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET CALL MANAGER\ICM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EFAX\DLLCMD32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
D:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE10\MSOFFICE.EXE
D:\PROGRAM FILES\QUALCOMM\EUDORA\EUDORA.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
D:\PROGRAM FILES\BMCENTRAL\BMCLIENT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETSCAPE\NETSCAPE 6\NETSCP6.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\RNATHCHK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\COMPUTER - BOOT TOOLS\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title=www.Copper.net $9.95/mo. Commercial-Free Internet Access
N2 - Netscape 6: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://tomcoyote.org/SPYBOT/"); (C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\hjmurhh5.slt\prefs.js)
N2 - Netscape 6: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CPROGRAM%20FILES%5CNETSCAPE%5CNETSCAPE%206%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_02.src"); (C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\hjmurhh5.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - D:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiCwd32] Aticwd32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiKey] Atitask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AtiQiPcl] AtiQiPcl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BookmarkCentral] D:\PROGRA~1\BMCENT~1\BMLauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstantAccess] d:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegisterDropHandler] d:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] Lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexmarkPrinTray] PrinTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXSUPMON] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LXSUPMON.EXE RUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton eMail Protect] C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\POPROXY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTSNOOP] ptsnoop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [HC Reminder] hc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RegisterDropHandler] d:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\REGIST~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [TrueVector] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [MiniLog] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\MINILOG.EXE -service
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - Startup: Internet Call Manager.LNK = D:\Program Files\Internet Call Manager\ICM.EXE
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = D:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Startup: Live Menu.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\efax\Dllcmd32.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm.lnk = D:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://D:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: WeatherBug (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {0246ECA8-996F-11D1-BE2F-00A0C9037DFE} (TDServer Control) - http://www.bitstream.com/wfplayer/tdserver.cab
O16 - DPF: {6FB9FE59-7D3B-483D-9909-C870BE5AFA1F} (DiskHealth Class) - http://www.execsoft.com/consumer/fau/diskhealth.cab
O16 - DPF: {9DBAFCCF-592F-FFFF-FFFF-00608CEC297C} - http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/minibuginstaller.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37665.168587963
O16 - DPF: {597C45C2-2D39-11D5-8D53-0050048383FE} (OPUCatalog Class) - http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B96D5CC-C5B5-49A5-A69D-CC0A30F9028C} (MiniBugTransporterX Class) - http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/MiniBugTransporter.cab?rand=20034617
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

From BootLog Analyser (Part A)

0:55:46 2.50 Loading Device = C:\IDECDROM\IDECDROM.SYS
0:55:48 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\IDECDROM\IDECDROM.SYS
0:55:48 0.56 Loading Device = C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS
0:55:49 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS
0:55:49 0.06 Loading Device = C:\WINDOWS\DBLBUFF.SYS
0:55:49 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\DBLBUFF.SYS
0:55:49 0.11 Loading Device = C:\WINDOWS\IFSHLP.SYS
0:55:49 0.06 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\IFSHLP.SYS
0:55:49 19.17 C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVDX.EXE[0000EB7A] starting
0:56:08 0.00 C:\VIAUDIO\VIAUDIO.COM(Logo disabled)
0:56:08 5.17 starting
0:56:13 0.06 Loading Vxd = VMM
0:56:13 0.00 LoadSuccess = VMM
0:56:13 0.83 Loading Vxd = C:\WINDOWS\SMARTDRV.EXE
0:56:14 0.06 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\SMARTDRV.EXE
0:56:14 0.06 Loading Vxd = vnetsup.vxd
0:56:14 0.00 LoadSuccess = vnetsup.vxd
0:56:14 0.00 Loading Vxd = ndis.vxd
0:56:14 0.00 LoadSuccess = ndis.vxd
0:56:14 0.00 Loading Vxd = ndis2sup.vxd
0:56:14 0.00 LoadFailed = ndis2sup.vxd
0:56:14 0.00 Loading Vxd = JAVASUP.VXD
0:56:14 0.00 LoadSuccess = JAVASUP.VXD
0:56:14 0.00 Loading Vxd = CONFIGMG
0:56:14 0.00 LoadSuccess = CONFIGMG
0:56:14 0.00 Loading Vxd = NTKERN
0:56:14 0.00 LoadSuccess = NTKERN
0:56:14 0.00 Loading Vxd = VWIN32
0:56:14 0.00 LoadSuccess = VWIN32
0:56:14 0.00 Loading Vxd = VFBACKUP
0:56:14 0.00 LoadSuccess = VFBACKUP
0:56:14 0.00 Loading Vxd = VCOMM
0:56:14 0.00 LoadSuccess = VCOMM
0:56:14 0.00 Loading Vxd = COMBUFF
0:56:14 0.00 LoadSuccess = COMBUFF
0:56:14 0.00 Loading Vxd = C:\WINDOWS\system\VMM32\IFSMGR.VXD
0:56:14 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\system\VMM32\IFSMGR.VXD
0:56:14 1.06 Loading Vxd = C:\WINDOWS\system\VMM32\IOS.VXD
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\system\VMM32\IOS.VXD
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = mtrr
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = mtrr
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = SPOOLER
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = SPOOLER
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = UDF
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = UDF
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = VFAT
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = VFAT
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = VCACHE
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = VCACHE
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = VCOND
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = VCOND
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = VCDFSD
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = VCDFSD
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = VXDLDR
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = VXDLDR
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = VDEF
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = VDEF
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = VPICD
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = VPICD
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = VTD
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = VTD
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = REBOOT
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = REBOOT
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = VDMAD
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = VDMAD
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = VSD
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = VSD
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = V86MMGR
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = V86MMGR
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = PAGESWAP
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = PAGESWAP
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = DOSMGR
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = DOSMGR
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = VMPOLL
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = VMPOLL
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = SHELL
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = SHELL
0:56:15 0.00  Loading Vxd = PARITY
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = PARITY
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = BIOSXLAT
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = BIOSXLAT
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = VMCPD
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = VMCPD
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = VTDAPI
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = VTDAPI
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = PERF
0:56:15 0.11 LoadSuccess = PERF
0:56:15 0.11 Loading Vxd = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\vrtwd.386
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\vrtwd.386
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\vfixd.vxd
0:56:15 0.06 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\vfixd.vxd
0:56:15 0.06 Loading Vxd = vnetbios.vxd
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = vnetbios.vxd
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = viagart.vxd
0:56:15 0.00 LoadSuccess = viagart.vxd
0:56:15 0.00 Loading Vxd = vsdata95.vxd
0:56:15 0.11 LoadSuccess = vsdata95.vxd
0:56:15 0.11 Loading Vxd = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAP.VXD
0:56:15 0.06 LoadSuccess = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAP.VXD
0:56:15 0.94 Loading Vxd = C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANTEC\SYMEVNT.386
0:56:16 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANTEC\SYMEVNT.386
0:56:16 0.00 Loading Vxd = vredir.vxd
0:56:16 0.00 LoadSuccess = vredir.vxd
0:56:16 0.00 Loading Vxd = dfs.vxd
0:56:16 0.00 LoadSuccess = dfs.vxd
0:56:16 0.00 Loading Vxd = ndiswan.vxd
0:56:16 0.11 LoadSuccess = ndiswan.vxd
0:56:16 0.06 Loading Vxd = MRTRATE.VXD
0:56:16 0.00 LoadSuccess = MRTRATE.VXD
0:56:16 0.00 Loading Vxd = ebios
0:56:16 0.00 LoadSuccess = ebios
0:56:16 0.00 Loading Vxd = vmouse
0:56:16 0.00 LoadSuccess = vmouse
0:56:16 0.06 Loading Vxd = msmouse.vxd
0:56:16 0.00 LoadSuccess = msmouse.vxd
0:56:16 0.00 Loading Vxd = dynapage
0:56:16 0.00 LoadSuccess = dynapage
0:56:16 0.00 Loading Vxd = vcd
0:56:16 0.00 LoadSuccess = vcd
0:56:16 0.00 Loading Vxd = vpd
0:56:16 0.00 LoadSuccess = vpd
0:56:16 0.00 Loading Vxd = int13
0:56:16 0.00 LoadSuccess = int13
0:56:16 0.00 Loading Vxd = enable
0:56:16 0.00 LoadSuccess = enable
0:56:16 0.00 Loading Vxd = vkd
0:56:16 0.00 LoadSuccess = vkd
0:56:16 0.00 Loading Vxd = vdd
0:56:16 0.00 LoadSuccess = vdd
0:56:16 0.00 Loading Vxd = vflatd
0:56:16 0.00 LoadSuccess = vflatd
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VMM
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VMM
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = MTRR
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = MTRR
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VCACHE
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VCACHE
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = DFS
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = DFS
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VIAGART
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VIAGART
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = PERF
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = PERF
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VFIXD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VFIXD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VPICD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VPICD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VrtwD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VrtwD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VTD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VTD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VWIN32
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VWIN32
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VXDLDR
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VXDLDR
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = NTKERN
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = NTKERN
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = CONFIGMG
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = CONFIGMG
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VCDFSD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VCDFSD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = IOS
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = IOS
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = PAGEFILE
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = PAGEFILE
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = PAGESWAP
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = PAGESWAP
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = PARITY
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = PARITY
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = SYMEvent
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = SYMEvent
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = REBOOT
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = REBOOT
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = EBIOS
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = EBIOS
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VDD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VDD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VSD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VSD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = COMBUFF
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = COMBUFF
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VCD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VCD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VMOUSE
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VMOUSE
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = MSMINI
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = MSMINI
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = ENABLE
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = ENABLE
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VKD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VKD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VPD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VPD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = INT13
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = INT13
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VMCPD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VMCPD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = BIOSXLAT
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = BIOSXLAT
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = SDVXD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = SDVXD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VNETBIOS
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VNETBIOS
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = NDIS
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = NDIS
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = NDISWAN
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = NDISWAN
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = DOSMGR
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = DOSMGR
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VMPOLL
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VMPOLL
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = JAVASUP
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = JAVASUP
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VCOMM
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VCOMM
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VCOND
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VCOND
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VTDAPI
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VTDAPI
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VSDATA95
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VSDATA95
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = NAVAP
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = NAVAP
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = mrtRate
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = mrtRate
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VFLATD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VFLATD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VDMAD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VDMAD
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = V86MMGR
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = V86MMGR
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = SPOOLER
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = SPOOLER
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = UDF
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = UDF
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VFAT
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VFAT
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VDEF
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VDEF
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = IFSMGR
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = IFSMGR
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VNETSUP
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VNETSUP
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VREDIR
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VREDIR
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = VFBACKUP
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = VFBACKUP
0:56:16 0.00 SYSCRITINIT = SHELL
0:56:16 0.06 SYSCRITINITSUCCESS = SHELL
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VMM
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VMM
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINIT = MTRR
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = MTRR
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VCACHE
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VCACHE
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINIT = DFS
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = DFS
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VIAGART
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VIAGART
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINIT = PERF
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = PERF
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VFIXD
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VFIXD
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VPICD
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VPICD
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VrtwD
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VrtwD
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VTD
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VTD
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VWIN32
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VWIN32
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VXDLDR
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VXDLDR
0:56:16 0.39 DEVICEINIT = NTKERN
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = NTKERN
0:56:16 0.00 DEVICEINIT = CONFIGMG
0:56:16 0.00 Starting Unknown (HTREE\ROOT\0)
0:56:16 0.00 Started Unknown (HTREE\ROOT\0)
0:56:16 0.00 Enumerating Unknown (HTREE\ROOT\0)
0:56:16 0.00 Enumerated Unknown (HTREE\ROOT\0)
0:56:16 0.00 Starting Unknown (HTREE\RESERVED\0)
0:56:16 0.00 Started Unknown (HTREE\RESERVED\0)
0:56:16 0.00 Enumerating Unknown (HTREE\RESERVED\0)
0:56:16 0.00 Enumerated Unknown (HTREE\RESERVED\0)
0:56:16 0.67 Loading PNP drivers of Processor support (ROOT\PROCESSOR_UPDATE\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Processor support (ROOT\PROCESSOR_UPDATE\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Starting Processor support (ROOT\PROCESSOR_UPDATE\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Started Processor support (ROOT\PROCESSOR_UPDATE\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Starting Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Started Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) BIOS (ROOT\*PNP0C08\0000)
0:56:17 0.06 Dynamic load device PCI.VXD
0:56:17 0.00 Dynamic init device PCI
0:56:17 0.00 Dynamic init success PCI
0:56:17 0.00 Dynamic load success PCI.VXD
0:56:17 0.00 Starting Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) BIOS (ROOT\*PNP0C08\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Started Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) BIOS (ROOT\*PNP0C08\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) BIOS (ROOT\*PNP0C08\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of System board (ROOT\*PNP0C01\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of System board (ROOT\*PNP0C01\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Starting System board (ROOT\*PNP0C01\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Started System board (ROOT\*PNP0C01\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerating System board (ROOT\*PNP0C01\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerated System board (ROOT\*PNP0C01\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of ATI Multimedia Video Driver (ROOT\MEDIA\0009)
0:56:17 0.06 Dynamic load device mmdevldr.vxd
0:56:17 0.00 Dynamic init device MMDEVLDR
0:56:17 0.00 Dynamic init success MMDEVLDR
0:56:17 0.00 Dynamic load success mmdevldr.vxd
0:56:17 0.00 Starting Lexmark Z22-Z32 Series (ROOT\PRINTER\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Started Lexmark Z22-Z32 Series (ROOT\PRINTER\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerating Lexmark Z22-Z32 Series (ROOT\PRINTER\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerated Lexmark Z22-Z32 Series (ROOT\PRINTER\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Starting Lexmark Z22-Z32 Series (ROOT\PRINTER\0001)
0:56:17 0.00 Started Lexmark Z22-Z32 Series (ROOT\PRINTER\0001)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerating Lexmark Z22-Z32 Series (ROOT\PRINTER\0001)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerated Lexmark Z22-Z32 Series (ROOT\PRINTER\0001)
0:56:17 0.00 Starting Lexmark Z22-Z32 Series (ROOT\PRINTER\0002)
0:56:17 0.00 Started Lexmark Z22-Z32 Series (ROOT\PRINTER\0002)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerating Lexmark Z22-Z32 Series (ROOT\PRINTER\0002)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerated Lexmark Z22-Z32 Series (ROOT\PRINTER\0002)
0:56:17 0.00 Starting HP LaserJet Series II (ROOT\PRINTER\0004)
0:56:17 0.00 Started HP LaserJet Series II (ROOT\PRINTER\0004)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerating HP LaserJet Series II (ROOT\PRINTER\0004)
0:56:17 0.06 Enumerated HP LaserJet Series II (ROOT\PRINTER\0004)
0:56:17 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Dial-Up Adapter (ROOT\NET\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Dial-Up Adapter #2 (VPN Support) (ROOT\NET\0001)
0:56:17 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Microsoft Virtual Private Networking Adapter (ROOT\NET\0002)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerating Processor support (ROOT\PROCESSOR_UPDATE\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerated Processor support (ROOT\PROCESSOR_UPDATE\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerating Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) BIOS (ROOT\*PNP0C08\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Starting SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus (ACPI\ACPI_INTERRUPT\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Started SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus (ACPI\ACPI_INTERRUPT\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerating SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus (ACPI\ACPI_INTERRUPT\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerated SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus (ACPI\ACPI_INTERRUPT\0)
0:56:17 0.06 Dynamic load device VPOWERD.VXD
0:56:17 0.00 Dynamic init device VPOWERD
0:56:17 0.00 Dynamic init success VPOWERD
0:56:17 0.00 Dynamic load success VPOWERD.VXD
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerated Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) BIOS (ROOT\*PNP0C08\0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerating SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus (ACPI\ACPI_INTERRUPT\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerated SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus (ACPI\ACPI_INTERRUPT\0)
0:56:17 0.06 Loading PNP drivers of Composite Power Source (ACPI\COMPBATT\ROOT&*PNP0C08&0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Composite Power Source (ACPI\COMPBATT\ROOT&*PNP0C08&0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Starting Composite Power Source (ACPI\COMPBATT\ROOT&*PNP0C08&0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Started Composite Power Source (ACPI\COMPBATT\ROOT&*PNP0C08&0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of ACPI System Button (ACPI\BUTTON\ROOT&*PNP0C08&0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of ACPI System Button (ACPI\BUTTON\ROOT&*PNP0C08&0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Starting ACPI System Button (ACPI\BUTTON\ROOT&*PNP0C08&0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Started ACPI System Button (ACPI\BUTTON\ROOT&*PNP0C08&0000)
0:56:17 0.00 Starting ACPI Power Button (ACPI\*PNP0C0C\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Started ACPI Power Button (ACPI\*PNP0C0C\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerating ACPI Power Button (ACPI\*PNP0C0C\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerated ACPI Power Button (ACPI\*PNP0C0C\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Starting ACPI Sleep Button (ACPI\*PNP0C0E\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Started ACPI Sleep Button (ACPI\*PNP0C0E\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerating ACPI Sleep Button (ACPI\*PNP0C0E\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerated ACPI Sleep Button (ACPI\*PNP0C0E\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of System board extension for ACPI BIOS (ACPI\*PNP0C01\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of System board extension for ACPI BIOS (ACPI\*PNP0C01\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Starting System board extension for ACPI BIOS (ACPI\*PNP0C01\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Started System board extension for ACPI BIOS (ACPI\*PNP0C01\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerating System board extension for ACPI BIOS (ACPI\*PNP0C01\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerated System board extension for ACPI BIOS (ACPI\*PNP0C01\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of PCI bus (ACPI\*PNP0A03\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Dynamic load device pci.vxd
0:56:17 0.00 Dynamic init device PCI
0:56:17 0.00 Dynamic init success PCI
0:56:17 0.00 Dynamic load success pci.vxd
0:56:17 0.00 Starting PCI bus (ACPI\*PNP0A03\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Started PCI bus (ACPI\*PNP0A03\0)
0:56:17 0.17 Enumerating PCI bus (ACPI\*PNP0A03\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Starting VIA CPU to AGP controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_8305&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\BUS_00&DEV_01&FUNC_00)
0:56:17 0.00 Started VIA CPU to AGP controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_8305&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\BUS_00&DEV_01&FUNC_00)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerating VIA CPU to AGP controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_8305&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\BUS_00&DEV_01&FUNC_00)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerated VIA CPU to AGP controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_8305&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\BUS_00&DEV_01&FUNC_00)
0:56:17 0.00 Enumerated PCI bus (ACPI\*PNP0A03\0)
0:56:17 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of VIA Tech VT82C686 PCI to ISA bridge (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0686&SUBSYS_00001106&REV_40\BUS_00&DEV_0
0:56:17 0.06 Dynamic load device isapnp.vxd
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic init device ISAPNP
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic init success ISAPNP
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic load success isapnp.vxd
0:56:18 0.00 Starting VIA Tech VT82C686 PCI to ISA bridge (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0686&SUBSYS_00001106&REV_40\BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_00)
0:56:18 0.00 Started VIA Tech VT82C686 PCI to ISA bridge (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0686&SUBSYS_00001106&REV_40\BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_00)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerating VIA Tech VT82C686 PCI to ISA bridge (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0686&SUBSYS_00001106&REV_40\BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_00)
0:56:18 0.00 Starting IO read data port for ISA Plug and Play enumerator (ISAPNP\READDATAPORT\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Started IO read data port for ISA Plug and Play enumerator (ISAPNP\READDATAPORT\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerating IO read data port for ISA Plug and Play enumerator (ISAPNP\READDATAPORT\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerated IO read data port for ISA Plug and Play enumerator (ISAPNP\READDATAPORT\0)
0:56:18 0.06 Enumerated VIA Tech VT82C686 PCI to ISA bridge (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0686&SUBSYS_00001106&REV_40\BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_00)
0:56:18 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of VIA Tech VT82C686 PCI to ISA bridge (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0686&SUBSYS_00001106&REV_40\BUS_00&DEV_07
0:56:18 0.00 Starting VIA Tech VT82C686 Power Management Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3057&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_40\BUS_00&DEV_07&FU
0:56:18 0.00 Started VIA Tech VT82C686 Power Management Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3057&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_40\BUS_00&DEV_07&FUN
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerating VIA Tech VT82C686 Power Management Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3057&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_40\BUS_00&DEV_07
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerated VIA Tech VT82C686 Power Management Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3057&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_40\BUS_00&DEV_07&
0:56:18 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of PCI bus (ACPI\*PNP0A03\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Starting Motherboard resources (ACPI\*PNP0C02\00000001)
0:56:18 0.00 Started Motherboard resources (ACPI\*PNP0C02\00000001)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerating Motherboard resources (ACPI\*PNP0C02\00000001)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerated Motherboard resources (ACPI\*PNP0C02\00000001)
0:56:18 0.00 Starting Programmable interrupt controller (ACPI\*PNP0000\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Started Programmable interrupt controller (ACPI\*PNP0000\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerating Programmable interrupt controller (ACPI\*PNP0000\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerated Programmable interrupt controller (ACPI\*PNP0000\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Direct memory access controller (ACPI\*PNP0200\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Direct memory access controller (ACPI\*PNP0200\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Starting Direct memory access controller (ACPI\*PNP0200\0)
0:56:18 0.28 Started Direct memory access controller (ACPI\*PNP0200\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerating Direct memory access controller (ACPI\*PNP0200\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerated Direct memory access controller (ACPI\*PNP0200\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of System timer (ACPI\*PNP0100\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of System timer (ACPI\*PNP0100\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Starting System timer (ACPI\*PNP0100\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Started System timer (ACPI\*PNP0100\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerating System timer (ACPI\*PNP0100\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerated System timer (ACPI\*PNP0100\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of System CMOS/real time clock (ACPI\*PNP0B00\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of System CMOS/real time clock (ACPI\*PNP0B00\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Starting System CMOS/real time clock (ACPI\*PNP0B00\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Started System CMOS/real time clock (ACPI\*PNP0B00\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerating System CMOS/real time clock (ACPI\*PNP0B00\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerated System CMOS/real time clock (ACPI\*PNP0B00\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of System speaker (ACPI\*PNP0800\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of System speaker (ACPI\*PNP0800\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Starting System speaker (ACPI\*PNP0800\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Started System speaker (ACPI\*PNP0800\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerating System speaker (ACPI\*PNP0800\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerated System speaker (ACPI\*PNP0800\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Numeric data processor (ACPI\*PNP0C04\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Numeric data processor (ACPI\*PNP0C04\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Starting Numeric data processor (ACPI\*PNP0C04\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Started Numeric data processor (ACPI\*PNP0C04\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerating Numeric data processor (ACPI\*PNP0C04\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerated Numeric data processor (ACPI\*PNP0C04\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port (ACPI\*PNP0F13\0)
0:56:18 0.06 Loading PNP drivers of Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard (ACPI\*PNP0303\0)
0:56:18 0.06 Loaded PNP drivers of Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard (ACPI\*PNP0303\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Starting Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard (ACPI\*PNP0303\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Started Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard (ACPI\*PNP0303\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerating Composite Power Source (ACPI\COMPBATT\ROOT&*PNP0C08&0000)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerated Composite Power Source (ACPI\COMPBATT\ROOT&*PNP0C08&0000)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerating ACPI System Button (ACPI\BUTTON\ROOT&*PNP0C08&0000)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerated ACPI System Button (ACPI\BUTTON\ROOT&*PNP0C08&0000)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerating Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard (ACPI\*PNP0303\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerated Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard (ACPI\*PNP0303\0)
0:56:18 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = CONFIGMG
0:56:18 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (ACPI\*PNP0C0F\00000001)
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic load device PCI.VxD
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic init device PCI
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic init success PCI
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic load success PCI.VxD
0:56:18 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (ACPI\*PNP0C0F\00000001)
0:56:18 0.00 Starting ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (ACPI\*PNP0C0F\00000001)
0:56:18 0.00 Started ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (ACPI\*PNP0C0F\00000001)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerating ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (ACPI\*PNP0C0F\00000001)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerated ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (ACPI\*PNP0C0F\00000001)
0:56:18 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (ACPI\*PNP0C0F\00000003)
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic load device PCI.VxD
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic init device PCI
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic init success PCI
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic load success PCI.VxD
0:56:18 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (ACPI\*PNP0C0F\00000003)
0:56:18 0.00 Starting ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (ACPI\*PNP0C0F\00000003)
0:56:18 0.00 Started ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (ACPI\*PNP0C0F\00000003)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerating ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (ACPI\*PNP0C0F\00000003)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerated ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (ACPI\*PNP0C0F\00000003)
0:56:18 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (ACPI\*PNP0C0F\00000004)
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic load device PCI.VxD
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic init device PCI
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic init success PCI
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic load success PCI.VxD
0:56:18 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (ACPI\*PNP0C0F\00000004)
0:56:18 0.00 Starting ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (ACPI\*PNP0C0F\00000004)
0:56:18 0.00 Started ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (ACPI\*PNP0C0F\00000004)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerating ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (ACPI\*PNP0C0F\00000004)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerated ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering (ACPI\*PNP0C0F\00000004)
0:56:18 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Standard Floppy Disk Controller (ACPI\*PNP0700\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Communications Port (COM1) (ACPI\*PNP0501\00000001)
0:56:18 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Communications Port (COM1) (ACPI\*PNP0501\00000001)
0:56:18 0.00 Starting Communications Port (COM1) (ACPI\*PNP0501\00000001)
0:56:18 0.00 Started Communications Port (COM1) (ACPI\*PNP0501\00000001)
0:56:18 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Communications Port (COM2) (ACPI\*PNP0501\00000002)
0:56:18 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Communications Port (COM2) (ACPI\*PNP0501\00000002)
0:56:18 0.00 Starting Communications Port (COM2) (ACPI\*PNP0501\00000002)
0:56:18 0.00 Started Communications Port (COM2) (ACPI\*PNP0501\00000002)
0:56:18 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of ECP Printer Port (LPT1) (ACPI\*PNP0401\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of ECP Printer Port (LPT1) (ACPI\*PNP0401\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Starting ECP Printer Port (LPT1) (ACPI\*PNP0401\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Started ECP Printer Port (LPT1) (ACPI\*PNP0401\0)
0:56:18 0.00 Starting VIA Tech Standard CPU to PCI Bridge (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0305&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_03\BUS_00&DEV_00&FUNC_00)
0:56:18 0.00 Started VIA Tech Standard CPU to PCI Bridge (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0305&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_03\BUS_00&DEV_00&FUNC_00)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerating VIA Tech Standard CPU to PCI Bridge (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0305&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_03\BUS_00&DEV_00&FUNC_00)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerated VIA Tech Standard CPU to PCI Bridge (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0305&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_03\BUS_00&DEV_00&FUNC_00)
0:56:18 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_05711106&REV_06\BUS_00&DEV_07&
0:56:18 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_05711106&REV_06\BUS_00&DEV_07&F
0:56:18 0.00 Starting VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_05711106&REV_06\BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_01)
0:56:18 0.00 Started VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_05711106&REV_06\BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_01)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerating VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_05711106&REV_06\BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_01)
0:56:18 0.00 Enumerated VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_05711106&REV_06\BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_01)
0:56:18 0.17 Loading PNP drivers of VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_
0:56:18 0.06 Loaded PNP drivers of VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1
0:56:18 0.00 Starting VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A\BUS_00&DEV_
0:56:18 0.00 Started VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A\BUS_00&DEV_0
0:56:18 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_
0:56:18 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1
0:56:18 0.06 Starting VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A\BUS_00&DEV_
0:56:18 0.00 Started VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A\BUS_00&DEV_0
0:56:18 0.17 Loading PNP drivers of VIA AC'97 Audio Controller (WDM) (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3058&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_50\BUS_00&DEV_07&F
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic load device mmdevldr.vxd
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic init device MMDEVLDR
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic init success MMDEVLDR
0:56:18 0.00 Dynamic load success mmdevldr.vxd
0:56:18 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of RAGE PRO TURBO PCI (English) (PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4750&SUBSYS_00401002&REV_5C\BUS_00&DEV_09&FUNC_
0:56:18 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of RAGE PRO TURBO PCI (English) (PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4750&SUBSYS_00401002&REV_5C\BUS_00&DEV_09&FUNC_0
0:56:18 0.00 Starting RAGE PRO TURBO PCI (English) (PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4750&SUBSYS_00401002&REV_5C\BUS_00&DEV_09&FUNC_00)
0:56:18 0.11 Dynamic load device macxw4.vxd
0:56:19 0.00 Dynamic init device MACXW4
0:56:19 0.00 Dynamic init success MACXW4
0:56:19 0.00 Dynamic load success macxw4.vxd
0:56:19 0.00 Started RAGE PRO TURBO PCI (English) (PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4750&SUBSYS_00401002&REV_5C\BUS_00&DEV_09&FUNC_00)
0:56:19 0.11 Enumerating RAGE PRO TURBO PCI (English) (PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4750&SUBSYS_00401002&REV_5C\BUS_00&DEV_09&FUNC_00)
0:56:19 0.00 Enumerated RAGE PRO TURBO PCI (English) (PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4750&SUBSYS_00401002&REV_5C\BUS_00&DEV_09&FUNC_00)
0:56:19 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Primary IDE controller (dual fifo) (MF\CHILD0000\PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_05711106&REV_06&
0:56:19 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo) (MF\CHILD0001\PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_0571&SUBSYS_05711106&REV_0
0:56:19 0.00 Starting TRL/RIC DH-1764M/DH-1764 (MONITOR\TRL0510\PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_4750&SUBSYS_00401002&REV_5C_BUS_00&DEV_09&FUNC_00
0:56:19 0.00 Started TRL/RIC DH-1764M/DH-1764 (MONITOR\TRL0510\PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_4750&SUBSYS_00401002&REV_5C_BUS_00&DEV_09&FUNC_00)
0:56:19 0.00 Enumerating TRL/RIC DH-1764M/DH-1764 (MONITOR\TRL0510\PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_4750&SUBSYS_00401002&REV_5C_BUS_00&DEV_09&FUNC
0:56:19 0.00 Enumerated TRL/RIC DH-1764M/DH-1764 (MONITOR\TRL0510\PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_4750&SUBSYS_00401002&REV_5C_BUS_00&DEV_09&FUNC_
0:56:19 0.00 Enumerating VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A\BUS_00&D
0:56:19 0.00 Enumerated VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A\BUS_00&DE
0:56:19 0.11 Loading PNP drivers of USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A&BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_02)
0:56:19 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A&BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_02)
0:56:19 0.06 Starting USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A&BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_02)
0:56:19 0.00 Started USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A&BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_02)
0:56:19 0.00 Enumerating VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A\BUS_00&D
0:56:19 0.00 Enumerated VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A\BUS_00&DE
0:56:19 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A&BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_03)
0:56:19 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A&BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_03)
0:56:19 0.06 Starting USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A&BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_03)
0:56:19 0.00 Started USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A&BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_03)
0:56:19 0.00 Enumerating USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A&BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_02)
0:56:19 0.00 Enumerated USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A&BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_02)
0:56:19 0.00 Enumerating USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A&BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_03)
0:56:19 0.00 Enumerated USB Root Hub (USB\ROOT_HUB\PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_12340925&REV_1A&BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_03)
0:56:19 0.00 DEVICEINIT = ACPI
0:56:19 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = ACPI
0:56:19 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VCDFSD
0:56:19 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VCDFSD
0:56:19 0.28 DEVICEINIT = IOS
0:56:19 0.06 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\apix.vxd
0:56:19 0.00 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\apix.vxd
0:56:19 0.00 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\atapchng.vxd
0:56:19 0.00 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\atapchng.vxd
0:56:19 0.11 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\cdfs.vxd
0:56:19 0.00 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\cdfs.vxd
0:56:19 0.00 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\cdtsd.vxd
0:56:19 0.00 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\cdtsd.vxd
0:56:19 0.06 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\cdvsd.vxd
0:56:19 0.00 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\cdvsd.vxd
0:56:19 0.06 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\disktsd.vxd
0:56:19 0.00 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\disktsd.vxd
0:56:19 0.00 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\diskvsd.vxd
0:56:19 0.00 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\diskvsd.vxd
0:56:19 0.06 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\necatapi.vxd
0:56:19 0.00 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\necatapi.vxd
0:56:19 0.00 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\scsi1hlp.vxd
0:56:19 0.00 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\scsi1hlp.vxd
0:56:19 0.06 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\torisan3.vxd
0:56:20 0.00 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\torisan3.vxd
0:56:20 0.06 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\voltrack.vxd
0:56:20 0.00 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\voltrack.vxd
0:56:20 0.11 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\vatapi.vxd
0:56:20 0.00 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\vatapi.vxd
0:56:20 0.06 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\iomega.vxd
0:56:20 0.00 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\iomega.vxd
0:56:20 0.11 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\drvspacx.vxd
0:56:20 0.00 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\drvspacx.vxd
0:56:20 0.00 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\rmm.pdr
0:56:20 0.00 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\rmm.pdr
0:56:20 0.06 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\bigmem.drv
0:56:20 0.00 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\IOSUBSYS\bigmem.drv
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = IOS
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINIT = PAGEFILE
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = PAGEFILE
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINIT = PAGESWAP
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = PAGESWAP
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINIT = PARITY
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = PARITY
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINIT = SYMEvent
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = SYMEvent
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINIT = REBOOT
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = REBOOT
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINIT = EBIOS
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = EBIOS
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VDD
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VDD
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VSD
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VSD
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINIT = COMBUFF
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = COMBUFF
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VCD
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VCD
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VMOUSE
0:56:20 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VMOUSE
0:56:20 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port (ACPI\*PNP0F13\0)
0:56:20 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port (ACPI\*PNP0F13\0)
0:56:20 0.89 Starting PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port (ACPI\*PNP0F13\0)
0:56:21 0.00 Started PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port (ACPI\*PNP0F13\0)
0:56:21 0.00 Enumerating PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port (ACPI\*PNP0F13\0)
0:56:21 0.00 Enumerated PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port (ACPI\*PNP0F13\0)
0:56:21 0.00 DEVICEINIT = MSMINI
0:56:21 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = MSMINI
0:56:21 0.00 DEVICEINIT = ENABLE
0:56:21 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = ENABLE
0:56:21 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VKD
0:56:21 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VKD
0:56:21 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VPD
0:56:21 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VPD
0:56:21 0.00 DEVICEINIT = INT13
0:56:21 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = INT13
0:56:21 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VMCPD
0:56:21 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VMCPD
0:56:21 0.00 DEVICEINIT = BIOSXLAT
0:56:21 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = BIOSXLAT
0:56:21 0.00 DEVICEINIT = SDVXD
0:56:21 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = SDVXD
0:56:21 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VNETBIOS
0:56:21 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VNETBIOS
0:56:21 0.17 DEVICEINIT = NDIS
0:56:21 0.17 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = NDIS
0:56:21 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Dial-Up Adapter (ROOT\NET\0000)
0:56:21 0.17 Dynamic load device pppmac.vxd
0:56:21 0.00 Dynamic init device PPPMAC
0:56:21 0.06 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\spap.vxd
0:56:21 0.00 Dynamic init device SPAP
0:56:21 0.00 Dynamic init success SPAP
0:56:21 0.00 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\spap.vxd
0:56:21 0.00 Dynamic init success PPPMAC
0:56:21 0.00 Dynamic load success pppmac.vxd
0:56:21 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Dial-Up Adapter (ROOT\NET\0000)
0:56:21 0.00 Starting Dial-Up Adapter (ROOT\NET\0000)
0:56:21 0.00 Started Dial-Up Adapter (ROOT\NET\0000)
0:56:21 0.00 Enumerating Dial-Up Adapter (ROOT\NET\0000)
0:56:21 0.00 Enumerated Dial-Up Adapter (ROOT\NET\0000)
0:56:21 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Dial-Up Adapter #2 (VPN Support) (ROOT\NET\0001)
0:56:21 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Dial-Up Adapter #2 (VPN Support) (ROOT\NET\0001)
0:56:21 0.00 Starting Dial-Up Adapter #2 (VPN Support) (ROOT\NET\0001)
0:56:21 0.00 Started Dial-Up Adapter #2 (VPN Support) (ROOT\NET\0001)
0:56:21 0.00 Enumerating Dial-Up Adapter #2 (VPN Support) (ROOT\NET\0001)
0:56:21 0.00 Enumerated Dial-Up Adapter #2 (VPN Support) (ROOT\NET\0001)
0:56:21 0.11 Loading PNP drivers of Microsoft Virtual Private Networking Adapter (ROOT\NET\0002)
0:56:21 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Microsoft Virtual Private Networking Adapter (ROOT\NET\0002)
0:56:21 0.00 Starting Microsoft Virtual Private Networking Adapter (ROOT\NET\0002)
0:56:21 0.00 Started Microsoft Virtual Private Networking Adapter (ROOT\NET\0002)
0:56:21 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of TCP/IP (NETWORK\MSTCP\0000)
0:56:21 0.06 Dynamic load device vtdi.386
0:56:22 0.00 Dynamic init device VTDI
0:56:22 0.00 Dynamic init success VTDI
0:56:22 0.00 Dynamic load success vtdi.386
0:56:22 0.06 Dynamic load device vip.386
0:56:22 0.00 Dynamic init device VIP
0:56:22 0.00 Dynamic init success VIP
0:56:22 0.00 Dynamic load success vip.386
0:56:22 0.11 Dynamic load device vtcp.386
0:56:22 0.00 Dynamic init device MSTCP
0:56:22 0.00 Dynamic init success MSTCP
0:56:22 0.00 Dynamic load success vtcp.386
0:56:22 0.06 Dynamic load device vdhcp.386
0:56:22 0.00 Dynamic init device VDHCP
0:56:22 0.00 Dynamic init success VDHCP
0:56:22 0.00 Dynamic load success vdhcp.386
0:56:22 0.06 Dynamic load device vnbt.386
0:56:22 0.00 Dynamic init device VNBT
0:56:22 0.00 Dynamic init success VNBT
0:56:22 0.00 Dynamic load success vnbt.386
0:56:22 0.00 Starting TCP/IP (NETWORK\MSTCP\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Started TCP/IP (NETWORK\MSTCP\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Enumerating TCP/IP (NETWORK\MSTCP\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Enumerated TCP/IP (NETWORK\MSTCP\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Starting Microsoft Family Logon (NETWORK\FAMILY\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Started Microsoft Family Logon (NETWORK\FAMILY\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft Family Logon (NETWORK\FAMILY\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Enumerated Microsoft Family Logon (NETWORK\FAMILY\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Starting Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Started Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Starting Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Started Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Enumerating Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Enumerated Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of TCP/IP (NETWORK\MSTCP\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of TCP/IP (NETWORK\MSTCP\0001)
0:56:22 0.00 Starting TCP/IP (NETWORK\MSTCP\0001)
0:56:22 0.00 Started TCP/IP (NETWORK\MSTCP\0001)
0:56:22 0.00 Enumerating TCP/IP (NETWORK\MSTCP\0001)
0:56:22 0.00 Enumerated TCP/IP (NETWORK\MSTCP\0001)
0:56:22 0.00 Starting Microsoft Family Logon (NETWORK\FAMILY\0001)
0:56:22 0.00 Started Microsoft Family Logon (NETWORK\FAMILY\0001)
0:56:22 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft Family Logon (NETWORK\FAMILY\0001)
0:56:22 0.00 Enumerated Microsoft Family Logon (NETWORK\FAMILY\0001)
0:56:22 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0001)
0:56:22 0.00 Starting Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0001)
0:56:22 0.00 Started Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0001)
0:56:22 0.00 Starting Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0001)
0:56:22 0.00 Started Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0001)
0:56:22 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0001)
0:56:22 0.00 Enumerating Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0001)
0:56:22 0.00 Enumerated Client for Microsoft Networks (NETWORK\VREDIR\0001)
0:56:22 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of TCP/IP (NETWORK\MSTCP\0001)
0:56:22 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft Virtual Private Networking Adapter (ROOT\NET\0002)
0:56:22 0.00 Enumerated Microsoft Virtual Private Networking Adapter (ROOT\NET\0002)
0:56:22 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of NDISWAN (NETWORK\NDISWAN\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINIT = NDISWAN
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = NDISWAN
0:56:22 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of NDISWAN (NETWORK\NDISWAN\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Starting NDISWAN (NETWORK\NDISWAN\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Started NDISWAN (NETWORK\NDISWAN\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Enumerating NDISWAN (NETWORK\NDISWAN\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Enumerated NDISWAN (NETWORK\NDISWAN\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of NDISWAN (NETWORK\NDISWAN\0000)
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINIT = DOSMGR
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = DOSMGR
0:56:22 0.06 DEVICEINIT = VMPOLL
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VMPOLL
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINIT = JAVASUP
0:56:22  0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = JAVASUP
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VCOMM
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VCOMM
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VCOND
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VCOND
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VTDAPI
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VTDAPI
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VSDATA95
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VSDATA95
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINIT = NAVAP
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = NAVAP
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINIT = mrtRate
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = mrtRate
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VFLATD
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VFLATD
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINIT = SBEMUL
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = SBEMUL
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINIT = Display1
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = Display1
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VDMAD
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VDMAD
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINIT = V86MMGR
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = V86MMGR
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINIT = SPOOLER
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = SPOOLER
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINIT = UDF
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = UDF
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VFAT
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VFAT
0:56:22 0.00 DEVICEINIT = VDEF
0:56:22 0.17 DEVICEINITSUCCESS = VDEF
0:56:22 0.28 Initing hsflop.pdr
0:56:22 0.00 Init Success hsflop.pdr
0:56:22 0.61 Initing esdi_506.pdr
0:56:23 0.06 Init Success esdi_506.pdr
0:56:23 1.56 Initing esdi_506.pdr
0:56:25 0.56 Init Success esdi_506.pdr


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

BootLog Analyser (Part B)

0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VMM
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VMM
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = MTRR
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = MTRR
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VCACHE
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VCACHE
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = DFS
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = DFS
0:56:25 0.06 INITCOMPLETE = VIAGART
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VIAGART
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = PERF
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = PERF
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VFIXD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VFIXD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VPOWERD
0:56:25 0.06 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VPOWERD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VPICD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VPICD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VrtwD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VrtwD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VTD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VTD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VWIN32
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VWIN32
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VXDLDR
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VXDLDR
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = NTKERN
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = NTKERN
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = CONFIGMG
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CONFIGMG
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = PCI
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = PCI
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = ISAPNP
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = ISAPNP
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = ACPI
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = ACPI
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VCDFSD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VCDFSD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = IOS
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = IOS
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = PAGEFILE
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = PAGEFILE
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = PAGESWAP
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = PAGESWAP
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = PARITY
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = PARITY
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = SYMEvent
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SYMEvent
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = REBOOT
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = REBOOT
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = EBIOS
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = EBIOS
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VDD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VDD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = MACXW4
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = MACXW4
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VSD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VSD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = COMBUFF
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = COMBUFF
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VCD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VCD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VMOUSE
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VMOUSE
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = MSMINI
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = MSMINI
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = ENABLE
0:56:25 0.06 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = ENABLE
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VKD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VKD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VPD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VPD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = INT13
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = INT13
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VMCPD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VMCPD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = BIOSXLAT
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = BIOSXLAT
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = SDVXD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETEFAILED = SDVXD
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VNETBIOS
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VNETBIOS
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = NDIS
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = NDIS
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = PPPMAC
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = PPPMAC
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = NDISWAN
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = NDISWAN
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VTDI
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VTDI
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VIP
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VIP
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = MSTCP
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = MSTCP
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VDHCP
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VDHCP
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VNBT
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VNBT
0:56:25 0.17 INITCOMPLETE = DOSMGR
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = DOSMGR
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VMPOLL
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VMPOLL
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = JAVASUP
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = JAVASUP
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VCOMM
0:56:25 0.06 Dynamic load device serenum.vxd
0:56:25 0.00 Dynamic init device SERENUM
0:56:25 0.00 Dynamic init success SERENUM
0:56:25 0.00 Dynamic load success serenum.vxd
0:56:25 0.00 Dynamic load device serenum.vxd
0:56:25 0.00 Dynamic init device SERENUM
0:56:25 0.00 Dynamic init success SERENUM
0:56:25 0.00 Dynamic load success serenum.vxd
0:56:25 0.06 Dynamic load device lptenum.vxd
0:56:26 0.00 Dynamic init device LPTENUM
0:56:26 0.00 Dynamic init success LPTENUM
0:56:26 0.00 Dynamic load success lptenum.vxd
0:56:26 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VCOMM
0:56:26 0.00 Enumerating Communications Port (COM1) (ACPI\*PNP0501\00000001)
0:56:26 0.00 Dynamic load device C:\WINDOWS\system\serial.vxd
0:56:26 0.00 Dynamic init device SERIAL
0:56:26 0.00 Dynamic init success SERIAL
0:56:26 0.28 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\serial.vxd
0:56:26 0.00 Enumerated Communications Port (COM1) (ACPI\*PNP0501\00000001)
0:56:26 0.22 Enumerating Communications Port (COM2) (ACPI\*PNP0501\00000002)
0:56:26 0.00 Enumerated Communications Port (COM2) (ACPI\*PNP0501\00000002)
0:56:26 0.00 Enumerating ECP Printer Port (LPT1) (ACPI\*PNP0401\0)
0:56:26 0.00 Enumerated ECP Printer Port (LPT1) (ACPI\*PNP0401\0)
0:56:26 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VCOND
0:56:26 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VCOND
0:56:26 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VTDAPI
0:56:26 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VTDAPI
0:56:26 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VSDATA95
0:56:26 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VSDATA95
0:56:26 2.56 INITCOMPLETE = NAVAP
0:56:29 0.22 Dynamic load device C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20030507.004\NAVEX15.VXD
0:56:29 0.00 Dynamic init device NAVEX15
0:56:29 0.00 Dynamic init success NAVEX15
0:56:29 0.00 Dynamic load success C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20030507.004\NAVEX15.VXD
0:56:29 0.11 Dynamic load device C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20030507.004\NAVENG.VXD
0:56:29 0.00 Dynamic init device NAVENG
0:56:29 0.00 Dynamic init success NAVENG
0:56:29 1.39 Dynamic load success C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20030507.004\NAVENG.VXD
0:56:30 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = NAVAP
0:56:30 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = mrtRate
0:56:30 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = mrtRate
0:56:30 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VFLATD
0:56:30 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VFLATD
0:56:30 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = mmdevldr
0:56:30 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = mmdevldr
0:56:30 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of ATI Multimedia Video Driver (ROOT\MEDIA\0009)
0:56:30 0.06 Dynamic load device atippcap.vxd
0:56:30 0.00 Dynamic init device ATIPPCAP
0:56:30 0.00 Dynamic init success ATIPPCAP
0:56:30 0.00 Dynamic load success atippcap.vxd
0:56:30 0.00 Starting ATI Multimedia Video Driver (ROOT\MEDIA\0009)
0:56:30 0.00 Started ATI Multimedia Video Driver (ROOT\MEDIA\0009)
0:56:30 0.00 Starting ATI Multimedia Video Driver (ROOT\MEDIA\0009)
0:56:30 0.00 Started ATI Multimedia Video Driver (ROOT\MEDIA\0009)
0:56:30 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of ATI Multimedia Video Driver (ROOT\MEDIA\0009)
0:56:30 0.33 Loading PNP drivers of VIA AC'97 Audio Controller (WDM) (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3058&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_50\BUS_00&DEV_07&F
0:56:31 0.06 Starting VIA AC'97 Audio Controller (WDM) (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3058&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_50\BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_05)
0:56:31 0.00 Started VIA AC'97 Audio Controller (WDM) (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3058&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_50\BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_05)
0:56:31 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of VIA AC'97 Audio Controller (WDM) (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3058&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_50\BUS_00&DEV_07&FU
0:56:31 0.00 Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:56:31 0.00 Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:56:31 0.17 Loading PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D
0:56:31 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0
0:56:31 0.00 Starting Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD
0:56:31 0.00 Started Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD1
0:56:31 0.00 Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:56:31 0.00 Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:56:31 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890
0:56:31 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-
0:56:31 0.00 Starting Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A19
0:56:31 0.00 Started Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195
0:56:31 0.00 Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:56:31 0.00 Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:56:31 0.22 Loading PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A1
0:56:31 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A19
0:56:31 0.00 Starting Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E
0:56:31 0.06 Started Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4
0:56:31 0.00 Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:56:31 0.00 Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:56:31 0.11 Loading PNP drivers of Microsoft DirectMusic SW Synth (WDM) (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
0:56:31 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Microsoft DirectMusic SW Synth (WDM) (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
0:56:31 0.17 Starting Microsoft DirectMusic SW Synth (WDM) (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
0:56:31 0.00 Started Microsoft DirectMusic SW Synth (WDM) (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
0:56:31 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020
0:56:31 0.00 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020A
0:56:31 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-
0:56:31 0.00 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer (SW\{6C1B9F60-C0A9-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A
0:56:31 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD1
0:56:31 0.00 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD15
0:56:31 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft DirectMusic SW Synth (WDM) (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
0:56:31 0.00  Enumerated Microsoft DirectMusic SW Synth (WDM) (SW\{8C07DD50-7A8D-11D2-8F8C-00C04FBF8FEF}\DMUSIC)
0:56:31 0.00 Enumerating VIA AC'97 Audio Controller (WDM) (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3058&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_50\BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_05)
0:56:31 0.00 Enumerated VIA AC'97 Audio Controller (WDM) (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3058&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_50\BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_05)
0:56:31 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Gameport Joystick (VIAUDIO\*PNPB02F\0001PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_3058&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_50&BUS_00&DE
0:56:31 0.06 Dynamic load device mmdevldr.vxd
0:56:32 0.00 Dynamic init device MMDEVLDR
0:56:32 0.00 Dynamic init success MMDEVLDR
0:56:32 0.00 Dynamic load success mmdevldr.vxd
0:56:32 0.11 Dynamic load device vjoyd.vxd
0:56:32 0.00 Dynamic init device VJOYD
0:56:32 0.00 Dynamic init success VJOYD
0:56:32 0.00 Dynamic load success vjoyd.vxd
0:56:32 0.00 Starting Gameport Joystick (VIAUDIO\*PNPB02F\0001PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_3058&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_50&BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_05)
0:56:32 0.00 Started Gameport Joystick (VIAUDIO\*PNPB02F\0001PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_3058&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_50&BUS_00&DEV_07&FUNC_05)
0:56:32 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Gameport Joystick (VIAUDIO\*PNPB02F\0001PCI&VEN_1106&DEV_3058&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_50&BUS_00&DEV
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = SBEMUL
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SBEMUL
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = Display1
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = Display1
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = APIX
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = APIX
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = CDTSD
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDTSD
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = CDVSD
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDVSD
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = DiskTSD
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = DiskTSD
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = scsi1hlp
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = scsi1hlp
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = voltrack
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = voltrack
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = IOMEGA
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = IOMEGA
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = BIGMEM
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = BIGMEM
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = SPAP
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SPAP
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = HSFLOP
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = HSFLOP
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = ESDI_506
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = ESDI_506
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = SERENUM
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SERENUM
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = LPTENUM
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = LPTENUM
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = NAVEX
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = NAVEX
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = NAVENG
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = NAVENG
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = ATIPPCAP
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = ATIPPCAP
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = WDMAUD
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = WDMAUD
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = vjoyd
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = vjoyd
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VDMAD
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VDMAD
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = V86MMGR
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = V86MMGR
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = SPOOLER
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SPOOLER
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = UDF
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = UDF
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VFAT
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VFAT
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VDEF
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VDEF
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = CDFS
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = CDFS
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = IFSMGR
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = IFSMGR
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VNETSUP
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VNETSUP
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VREDIR
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VREDIR
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = VFBACKUP
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = VFBACKUP
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETE = SHELL
0:56:32 0.00 INITCOMPLETESUCCESS = SHELL
0:56:32 0.00 Initializing KERNEL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = system.drv (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = system.drv (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = keyboard.drv (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = keyboard.drv (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = mouse.drv (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = mouse.drv (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = macxw4.drv (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = DIBENG.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = DIBENG.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = macxw4.drv (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = mmsound.drv (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = mmsound.drv (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = comm.drv (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = comm.drv (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = gdi.exe (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = GDI.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = GDI.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = GDI.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = GDI.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = GDI.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\vgasys.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\vgasys.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\vgafix.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\vgafix.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\vgaoem.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\vgaoem.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = gdi.exe (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = user.exe (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = DDEML.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = DDEML.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = USER.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = USER.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = USER.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = USER.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = USER.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = USER.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = USER.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = USER.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = USER.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = USER.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = COOL.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = COOL.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 Init = KEYBOARD (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 InitDone = KEYBOARD (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 Init = Mouse (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 Status = Mouse driver installed (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 InitDone = Mouse (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 Init = (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = DISPLAY.drv (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = DISPLAY.drv (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = atihal64.dll (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = atihal64.dll (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = atimpp16.dll (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = SETUPX.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = KRNL386.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = KRNL386.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = USER.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = USER.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = SETUPX.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = SHELL.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = COMMCTRL.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = COMMCTRL.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = SHELL.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = atimpp16.dll (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = ATITVOUT.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = WIN87EM.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = WIN87EM.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = ATITB.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = ATITB.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = ATITVOUT.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = ATILCD.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = ATILCD.DLL (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 InitDone = DISPLAY (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 Init = Display Resources (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 InitDone = Display Resources (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\serife.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\serife.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\sserife.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\sserife.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\coure.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\coure.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\symbole.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\symbole.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\smalle.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\smalle.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\wst_czec.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\wst_czec.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\wst_engl.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\wst_engl.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\wst_fren.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\wst_fren.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\wst_germ.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\wst_germ.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\wst_ital.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\wst_ital.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\wst_span.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\wst_span.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\wst_swed.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = C:\WINDOWS\fonts\wst_swed.fon (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = user.exe (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadStart = MSGSRV32.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 LoadSuccess = MSGSRV32.EXE (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 Init = Final USER (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 InitDone = Final USER (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 Init = Installable Drivers (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 InitDone = Installable Drivers (time estimated)
0:56:32 0.00 Init = TSRQuery (time estimated)
0:56:32 9.72 InitDone = TSRQuery (time estimated)
0:56:41 0.33 Enumerating Standard Floppy Disk Controller (ACPI\*PNP0700\0)
0:56:42 17.39 Enumerated Standard Floppy Disk Controller (ACPI\*PNP0700\0)
0:56:59 0.33 Loading PNP drivers of SUP2750 PCI Modem Enumerator (PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08\BUS_00&DEV_0D&FUNC_
0:56:59 0.39 Starting SUP2750 PCI Modem Enumerator (PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08\BUS_00&DEV_0D&FUNC_00)
0:57:00 0.00 Started SUP2750 PCI Modem Enumerator (PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08\BUS_00&DEV_0D&FUNC_00)
0:57:00 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of SUP2750 PCI Modem Enumerator (PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08\BUS_00&DEV_0D&FUNC_0
0:57:00 0.00 Enumerating SUP2750 PCI Modem Enumerator (PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08\BUS_00&DEV_0D&FUNC_00)
0:57:00 5.94 Enumerated SUP2750 PCI Modem Enumerator (PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08\BUS_00&DEV_0D&FUNC_00)
0:57:06 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of SupraMax 56i Voice PCI (PCI\SUP2750\PCI&VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08&BUS_00&DEV_0D
0:57:06 0.33 Loaded PNP drivers of SupraMax 56i Voice PCI (PCI\SUP2750\PCI&VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08&BUS_00&DEV_0D&
0:57:06 0.28 Starting SupraMax 56i Voice PCI (PCI\SUP2750\PCI&VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08&BUS_00&DEV_0D&FUNC_00)
0:57:06 0.00 Started SupraMax 56i Voice PCI (PCI\SUP2750\PCI&VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08&BUS_00&DEV_0D&FUNC_00)
0:57:06 0.00 Enumerating SupraMax 56i Voice PCI (PCI\SUP2750\PCI&VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08&BUS_00&DEV_0D&FUNC_00)
0:57:06 6.61 Enumerated SupraMax 56i Voice PCI (PCI\SUP2750\PCI&VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08&BUS_00&DEV_0D&FUNC_00)
0:57:13 0.44 Loading PNP drivers of Diamond Voice Modem Serial Wave Device (MODEMWAVE\SUPRAMAX_56I_VOICE_PCI\PCI&SUP2750&PCI&VEN_1
0:57:13 0.28 Starting Diamond Voice Modem Serial Wave Device (MODEMWAVE\SUPRAMAX_56I_VOICE_PCI\PCI&SUP2750&PCI&VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&S
0:57:14 0.00 Started Diamond Voice Modem Serial Wave Device (MODEMWAVE\SUPRAMAX_56I_VOICE_PCI\PCI&SUP2750&PCI&VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SU
0:57:14 7.06 Loaded PNP drivers of Diamond Voice Modem Serial Wave Device (MODEMWAVE\SUPRAMAX_56I_VOICE_PCI\PCI&SUP2750&PCI&VEN_14
0:57:21 0.00 Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:57:21 0.06 Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:57:21 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020
0:57:21 3.17 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020A
0:57:24 0.00 Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:57:24 0.00 Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:57:24 0.22 Loading PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A1
0:57:24 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A19
0:57:24 0.06 Starting Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E
0:57:24 0.06 Started Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4
0:57:24 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020
0:57:24 0.00 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020A
0:57:24 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD1
0:57:24 62.33 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD15
0:58:27 0.00 Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:58:27 0.00 Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
0:58:27 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020
0:58:27 214.89 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020A
1:02:02 0.00 Enumerating Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
1:02:02 0.00 Enumerated Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator (ROOT\SWENUM\0000)
1:02:02 0.00 Loading PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A1
1:02:02 0.00 Loaded PNP drivers of Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A19
1:02:02 0.11 Starting Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E
1:02:02 0.00 Started Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD156E4
1:02:02 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020
1:02:02 0.00 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020A
1:02:02 0.00 Enumerating Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD1
1:02:02 0.00 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD15
1:02:02 0.00 Terminate = User (time estimated)
1:02:02 0.00 Terminate = Query Drivers (time estimated)
1:02:02 0.00 EndTerminate = Query Drivers (time estimated)
1:02:02 0.00 Terminate = Unload Network (time estimated)
1:02:02 0.00 EndTerminate = Unload Network (time estimated)
1:02:02 0.00 Terminate = Reset Display (time estimated)
1:02:02 0.00 EndTerminate = Reset Display (time estimated)
1:02:02 0.00 EndTerminate = User (time estimated)
1:02:02 0.00 Terminate = KERNEL (time estimated)
1:02:02 0.00 Terminate = RIT (time estimated)
1:02:02 0.00 EndTerminate = RIT (time estimated)
1:02:02 0.00 Terminate = Win32 (time estimated)
1:02:02 0.00 EndTerminate = Win32 (time estimated)
1:02:02 0.00 EndTerminate = KERNEL (time estimated)


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

I should have just posted this. From BootLog Analyser, but just with Delays and Failures checked off:

0:55:46 2.50 Loading Device = C:\IDECDROM\IDECDROM.SYS
0:55:48 0.56 Loading Device = C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS
0:55:49 19.17 C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVDX.EXE[0000EB7A] starting
0:56:08 5.17 starting
0:56:13 0.83 Loading Vxd = C:\WINDOWS\SMARTDRV.EXE
0:56:14 0.00 LoadFailed = ndis2sup.vxd
0:56:14 1.06 Loading Vxd = C:\WINDOWS\system\VMM32\IOS.VXD
0:56:15 0.94 Loading Vxd = C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANTEC\SYMEVNT.386
0:56:16 0.39 DEVICEINIT = NTKERN
0:56:16 0.67 Loading PNP drivers of Processor support (ROOT\PROCESSOR_UPDATE\0000)
0:56:18 0.28 Started Direct memory access controller (ACPI\*PNP0200\0)
0:56:19 0.28 DEVICEINIT = IOS
0:56:20 0.89 Starting PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port (ACPI\*PNP0F13\0)
0:56:22 0.28 Initing hsflop.pdr
0:56:22 0.61 Initing esdi_506.pdr
0:56:23 1.56 Initing esdi_506.pdr
0:56:25 0.56 Init Success esdi_506.pdr
0:56:25 0.00 INITCOMPLETEFAILED = SDVXD
0:56:26 0.28 Dynamic load success C:\WINDOWS\system\serial.vxd
0:56:26 2.56 INITCOMPLETE = NAVAP
0:56:29 1.39 Dynamic load success C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20030507.004\NAVENG.VXD
0:56:30 0.33 Loading PNP drivers of VIA AC'97 Audio Controller (WDM) (PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3058&SUBSYS_09871019&REV_50\BUS_00&DEV_07&F
0:56:32 9.72 InitDone = TSRQuery (time estimated)
0:56:41 0.33 Enumerating Standard Floppy Disk Controller (ACPI\*PNP0700\0)
0:56:42 17.39 Enumerated Standard Floppy Disk Controller (ACPI\*PNP0700\0)
0:56:59 0.33 Loading PNP drivers of SUP2750 PCI Modem Enumerator (PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08\BUS_00&DEV_0D&FUNC_
0:56:59 0.39 Starting SUP2750 PCI Modem Enumerator (PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08\BUS_00&DEV_0D&FUNC_00)
0:57:00 5.94 Enumerated SUP2750 PCI Modem Enumerator (PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08\BUS_00&DEV_0D&FUNC_00)
0:57:06 0.33 Loaded PNP drivers of SupraMax 56i Voice PCI (PCI\SUP2750\PCI&VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08&BUS_00&DEV_0D&
0:57:06 0.28 Starting SupraMax 56i Voice PCI (PCI\SUP2750\PCI&VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08&BUS_00&DEV_0D&FUNC_00)
0:57:06 6.61 Enumerated SupraMax 56i Voice PCI (PCI\SUP2750\PCI&VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&SUBSYS_0ABE1092&REV_08&BUS_00&DEV_0D&FUNC_00)
0:57:13 0.44 Loading PNP drivers of Diamond Voice Modem Serial Wave Device (MODEMWAVE\SUPRAMAX_56I_VOICE_PCI\PCI&SUP2750&PCI&VEN_1
0:57:13 0.28 Starting Diamond Voice Modem Serial Wave Device (MODEMWAVE\SUPRAMAX_56I_VOICE_PCI\PCI&SUP2750&PCI&VEN_14F1&DEV_1033&S
0:57:14 7.06 Loaded PNP drivers of Diamond Voice Modem Serial Wave Device (MODEMWAVE\SUPRAMAX_56I_VOICE_PCI\PCI&SUP2750&PCI&VEN_14
0:57:21 3.17 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020A
0:57:24 62.33 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel Audio Mixer (SW\{B7EAFDC0-A680-11D0-96D8-00AA0051E51D}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020AFD15
0:58:27 214.89 Enumerated Microsoft Kernel System Renderer (SW\{A7C7A5B0-5AF3-11D1-9CED-00A024BF0407}\{9B365890-165F-11D0-A195-0020A


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

Ok. I guess I lost everybody. I'll post my modem problem as a new post. Thanks for the help already received.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

You have way too much running at startup. Go to "msconfig" > Startup Tab and un-check these:

[AtiKey] Atitask.exe
[AtiQiPcl] AtiQiPcl.exe
[BookmarkCentral] D:\PROGRA~1\BMCENT~1\BMLauncher.exe
[InstantAccess] d:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
[LexStart] Lexstart.exe
[LexmarkPrinTray] PrinTray.exe
[LXSUPMON] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LXSUPMON.EXE RUN
[CriticalUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
[CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
[TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

[SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
[HC Reminder] hc.exe

Then go to ADD AND REMOVE PROGRAMS in the Control Panel and click on REAL PLAYER and click REMOVE.

Go to: Right click START and click OPEN then PROGRAMS then STARTUP and RIGHT CLICK and DELETE anything you do not absolutely need running all the time from this folder.

Are you using INTERNET EXPLORER or NETSCAPE as your BROWSER?

Please answer that question and I will have do some other things.


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

Ok. Did that in MS Config. But didn't yet in Real Player. I was wondering why get rid of Real Player?

In my Startup Folder, I only have ICM - Internet Call Manager, and "Microsoft Office" "D:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE" -b -l

I'd like to keep ICM there. Should this Office file/shortcut go? There was also something in the Startup Folder related to eFax, which I didn't think I needed running resident, and deleted. It was called "Live Menu" "C:\Program Files\Common Files\efax\Dllcmd32.exe" /R /K C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\EFAX\HsPfcW32.dll,JSPFCWSetHooking,1,0,0,0

On Netscape vs. IE, I actually use both. I guess I prefer IE 99% of the time. On Netscape, I sometimes find it easier to copy webpage components that I discover out there than using IE. For example, some SWF files I found interesting I can't download using IE, but could with Netscape.

Also, my ICM - Internet Call Manager, HTTP shortcuts on my Desktop, and HTTP links within my Eudora email system also only open up in Netscape. I'd actually rather these open up in IE.

Another thing on competitive programs, I use Eudora for email (the free version with Ads) but also have the full MS Outlook program (in addition to Outlook Express which seems to be needed to run the full version of Outlook). I use Outlook for my calendar. If Outlook is as good or better than Eudora (is it?), then maybe I should be using/transferring everything to Outlook and getting rid of Eudora.

On all of this, I appreciate the feedback for improving the performance of my computer. But would this also improve the modem performance?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'd take the office item out of startup


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Real Player has always caused my W98 computer to hang and run slow. That is why I would Un-install it and should you need it at another time you can download it again.

Yes, I too would delete the MS Office from the Start Folder. You can always get to MS Office thru START > PROGRAMS.

The E-FAX is a FAX SERVICE and if you do not use it, you should go here and read how to un-install it. First find out if you have the E-fax Messenger or the E-fax Messenger Plus.
http://www2.efax.com/efax/twa/page/help

You can leave the ICM in the START FOLDER.

Your slow Internet Service could be with a conflict between INTERNET EXPLORER and NETSCAPE. If it were my computer, I would choose which one I prefer and un-install the other even if it meant un-installing the ICM and finding a program similar to ICM that works with IE.

I use Outlook and have no experience with Eudora, so I can't give you any advice here.

After you have made your decision on the IE or Netscape and un-installed one, run another HighJackThis scan and post it back here and we can advice you further.


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

OK, I'll take off Real Player. What about that other one, the Mac based movie program?

Is this the MS Office Program bar? I kinda like it. Maybe I'm just lazy.

I want to keep efax and the program, but just not the program running resident in the background. I don't want my computer constantly scanning to see if I got the fax. I'll just get an email message of the notification.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes that is the office program bar.....resource hog


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

If you are talking about Quicktime, YES I would un-install it also. 
Deleting E-fax from the START FOLDER shouldn't keep the program from working. It just won't be running all the time.

As AcaCandy said, Office is a resource hog, delete it. 

What have you decided on the IE vs Netscape?
There are some things in your HighJackThis log that I would have you delete but I need to know if you are going to use IE or Netscape first.


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

IE


----------



## amaul (Jun 7, 2000)

Internet Explorer


----------

